# Need a name for a snake



## kei0002 (Mar 8, 2022)

So I have adopted a hatchling Murray darling carpet python and I need a name for them, they are not sexed so I don’t know what the gender is 

they’re very friendly, and not cage defensive whatsoever right now, quite adventurous as well if that helps


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 8, 2022)

Snakey


----------



## Friller2009 (Mar 9, 2022)

Æ


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Mar 14, 2022)

Fluffy


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Mar 16, 2022)

Asuki


----------



## cagey (Mar 16, 2022)

Floyd


----------



## Dahlia (Mar 16, 2022)

Mouse
Murray
Soba (soba noodle)


----------



## Sugar (Mar 17, 2022)

Medusa


----------



## Andrew Williams (Mar 18, 2022)

Derek


----------



## Sanitiser (Mar 19, 2022)

megatron .


----------



## cagey (Mar 19, 2022)

Come on peoples... somebody suggest "Monty".


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 19, 2022)

cagey said:


> Come on peoples... somebody suggest "Monty".


scales


----------



## Friller2009 (Mar 20, 2022)

cagey said:


> Come on peoples... somebody suggest "Monty".


We’re trying to be original cagey!


----------



## Jackson2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Fang


----------



## Draconic River (Mar 20, 2022)

Well, my spotted python is called Ripley. Could be gender neutral


----------



## pyhonead (Mar 21, 2022)

nagini. the name of voldemorts snake


----------



## Yeliena (Mar 21, 2022)

Moebius 
Boadicea


----------



## Tabbie (Mar 23, 2022)

Snickers


----------



## Shazz-77 (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a mixed bag of my names for the snakes. I have what i call them. And the kids and my partner have their own considering they can't hear not really an issue but people find it funny when they visit and ask names. Especially when the kids are home and all the names get listed :
Snek, BHP (F)
Big jungle, Norca, JUNGLE (M)
Little jungle, Devil sporn CARDWELL JUNGLE (F)
Charles, Banana, Phillip, ALBINO DARWIN (M)
Toffee, Caramel, CARAMEL DARWIN (F)


----------



## SteveB (Mar 26, 2022)

Muzz, muzza


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 26, 2022)

Slithers


----------



## SteveB (Mar 26, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> Slithers


Slithers, weird name for snake, maybe Swims for a fish or Barks for a dog,


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 27, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Slithers, weird name for snake, maybe Swims for a fish or Barks for a dog,


surely you can atleast understand that we are giving generic snake names ._.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 27, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> Snakey


Got a dog, call him doggy or a bird call them birds etc etc


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 27, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Got a dog, call him doggy or a bird call them birds etc etc


I call my dog dog and cats cat


----------



## SteveB (Mar 27, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> I call my dog dog and cats cat


WOWsad



Herpetology said:


> I call my dog dog and cats ca


U have cats


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 28, 2022)

SteveB said:


> U have cats


Yep and I allow them in my snake room


----------



## SteveB (Mar 28, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> Yep and I allow them in my snake room


Hope your not one of those irresponsible people who let their cat run around outside unsupervised


----------



## CjLeveille (Mar 28, 2022)

Find a character or something with similar traits?
For example I named my albino darwin kimiko after the female silent Japanese assassin in "the Boys" marvel spin off series. Because she is silent ans strikes often and draws blood everytime. Kimiko the Albino


----------



## opald (Mar 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Apr 1, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Slithers, weird name for snake, maybe Swims for a fish or Barks for a dog,


I'll just leave this here....


----------



## Kellie77 (Apr 1, 2022)

kei0002 said:


> So I have adopted a hatchling Murray darling carpet python and I need a name for them, they are not sexed so I don’t know what the gender is
> 
> they’re very friendly, and not cage defensive whatsoever right now, quite adventurous as well if that helps


Monty (python)


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 2, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Hope your not one of those irresponsible people who let their cat run around outside unsupervised


no i let my snakes supervise them

heres a good one for a MD..

Murray


----------



## Ferris123 (Apr 3, 2022)

I cant give you much in ideas I can only tell you I named my hatchling Woma python Donald when I got him because on the way home from the breeders, the news came on the radio and started blathering about Donald Trump so I told my sister that I may as well call him Donald cos they both have orange heads.......the right name will come to you eventually and totally at random


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Apr 8, 2022)

I second the name derek


----------



## Jozef (Apr 8, 2022)

Not sure if you've decided on a name yet. I've gone with indigenous names as suggested by the breeder. My three snakes are Dhakhan (a male Mareeba), Dajarra (a male MD) and Waru Waru (female Cape York).

Other names I was going to go with were Rasmus for a male snake and Ildikó for a female.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 9, 2022)

Anthropomorphism is alive and well.


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 9, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Anthropomorphism is alive and well.


How’s shelly


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 9, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> How’s shelly


The slug?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 30, 2022)

all my reptiles have names which are usually appropriate or sometimes silly;
A pair of Kimberley frillies named Kim and Billy
A pair of striped blonde spotted pythons named GT and Monaro
A childrens python named Adam Ant(aresia)
A pair of P.henrylawsoni named Henry and Lawson
A pair of V.varius named Gary and Anna (Goanna)
and so on


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2022)

This should become a proper game thread. Make the best name for an animal.


----------



## Morelia2287 (May 2, 2022)

I’ve had a few good ones.
Hannibal - Hypo Bredli
Cleo & Ceasar - breeding pair of blonde spotted macs
Twitch - Darwin Python. 
Nameless - blonde spotted python (was never sexed so couldn’t think of good unisex name haha


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (May 3, 2022)

I think im gonna name my future male snakes a mexican name, and if the females will have matching names (Camille will be Carlos' future wife)


----------



## -Adam- (May 3, 2022)

Fluffy

(Not joking... if you knew me - you'd know my dry sense of humour).


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (May 12, 2022)

Salazar Slytherin


----------



## Herpetology (May 13, 2022)

Harimoni Proudswift said:


> Salazar Slytherin


Thanks for the idea: Severus snake


----------

